# I would like some help



## jkrouse (May 30, 2005)

Hi. Forgive the informality, it's my first time here.



   This is a shameless plea for help. Years ago I read a short story, I believe the name was "The Boy Who Saved the World," or something very similar. The plot was a young boy, playing in his back yard with a new toy ray gun, is visited by a recon party from an invading alien army. This recon group has a way of telling if a subject is telling the truth, so everything the child says about his new gun, from all the fantastic weapons it has to "everybody" having one, registers on the alien device as truth. The aliens flee, reporting back to the main force that the planet is armed to the teeth, forget the invasion.



   I would like to know the Author and any other tidbit someone may have about author, story or other works by this author.



   Thanks,



   Joel


----------



## dwndrgn (May 30, 2005)

I don't know the story but I sure love it!  Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## shanemckiness (Jun 6, 2005)

Damn, I knew I shouldn't have trusted that small human.


----------



## SERIA (Jun 8, 2005)

That is pretty funny. Have you tried to google-it?


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 8, 2005)

It's only a guess but it sounds like something Asimov would write.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 8, 2005)

Asimov wrote over 400 books, apparently:

Asimov Books

Do any of those look familiar???


----------

